# What is this?



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

*What is this? ANOTHER PICTURE ADDED.*

i think it is an xray. Just don't know anything about it. Any info?


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

still wondering!


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

to the top


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks like the old Kawada SV10


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rjvk said:


> Looks like the old Kawada SV10


Right on the money, a Kawada SV-10 Alcyon.


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

Is it worth a crap?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well, it use to hold it's own back in the day. Actually, one of the guy's that races with us brought his back out last year to see how it would stand up to todays cars, and it did pretty darn well! I don't know if you'd ever find parts for it though.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

It's actually a very nicely designed car...truly groundbreaking in it's day. I still have boatloads of parts for that car. Let me know if you need any.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Dish,
I can remember Johnson putting a smack down on the whole field with that car with rubber tires. That car was truely the car to have back in the day. I bet that you slap some electronics in that thing it still has what it takes to place in the "A" main.

DUBS


----------

